# In need of a fish trap asap!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A few fish in my tank got Ich and I need to get them out.
PM me if I can borrow one soon!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

PM sent! Do you need dimensions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I've got one - lemme know if you need it


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Dav, do you have a clear 1 gallon jug and a float magnet?

Go to dollar rama and they have 1 gallon rectangular jugs. I can show you had to an easy way to catch fish.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Paul loaned me his lastnight. Thanks a lot guys and wish me luck


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Good luck and feed your fish heavier now. Lots of seaweed for your tang, so they can fight it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The fish won't go near the trap so I might have to go a different route


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe give it more time and starve the fish now so they'll come running towards the food in the trap..


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

I would not starve the fish that already have ich. But maybe that's just me. It will take some time for the first fish to go in but after the first one the rest will follow.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Joe is right on this one. The fish need to be fed to help battle the ich, and now my hippo tang has pop eye as well so I've done a 20% WC and tonight I'll do another 20%.

The fish also got a new gravel cleaner for Christmas


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Any updates? How is the battle going?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

just saw this thread.

How goes the battle Dave ?! I just returned fish into my display tank after removing them all to a quarantine tank for 2 months. Fish been back in the DT tank for 2 weeks and no sign of ich so far (xing fingers).

Good luck.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hook line and sinker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I did a 20% WC twice already and added a bag of Seachem DeNitrate and the tank seems much happier! My tang doesn't have popeye anymore and the ich seems to be getting better a bit. Either Monday or Tuesday I am going to remove him from the tank and QT him, but for now he's eating like a champ and doing amazing.

As for my dottyback who was the culprit of the ICH, he seems in much better condition than he was a few days ago and is getting his color back.

Thanks to Paul for the fish trap and I'm sorry I didn't reply to your text but my phone had to be factory reset due to the last android update messing up my phone. For 4 days I couldn't text anyone, but they could text me


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

err... everybody into the QT dude - once ich is in your display, all fish are infected even if they do not exhibit symptoms. Then your DT will have to remain fishless for 60 days or more.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Absolutely roger. That is the end game but I'm trying to setup the QT and during Christmas isn't fun


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

no at all a fun way to spend the holidayz...









At least all my fish died.... saved a ton of work...


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Absolutely roger. That is the end game but I'm trying to setup the QT and during Christmas isn't fun


I hear ya, it sucks . What method are you going to follow - copper or tank transfer method?



fesso clown said:


> no at all a fun way to spend the holidayz...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is terrible Fesso, it happened to me out of the blue a couple of years ago..I felt helpless and even considered throwing in the towel.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Going to try to setup the QT today hopefully but I have a thousand things to do


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Dave,

Just seeing this now, sorry about the ich, if you need any help please let me know.


----------

